# Knife guards



## mrshapiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello.

Was wondering what are you, the professional cooks use to protect and carry your knives to work ...

I am just wrapping my knives in a towel and put them in my bag cause i didnt find a good carry bag for them...

Where do you get you guards for blades? and if you have any advice on good guards and bags i would love to hear them...

And btw..where can i find a Nakiri guard as well...

tnx,


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

You can use cardboard, or folded newspaper and tape for a guard (saya). But if you are in the US CKTG sells guards.

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kniflugandac.html


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

card board & duct tape

aquarium tubing with a slit cut lengthwise

pvc with a slit cut lengthwise

pipe insulating foam tubes

pvc with pipe insulating foam tube inside

wooden dowels with slit cut blengthwise

corks glued end to end and slit cut lengthwise

for a bag, I use a hardside firearm case with foam inserts


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

I use the Dexter KG series. A local restaurant supply place sells them for about this and they are felt lined to not scratch.Never get them wet though as the felt will take a long time to dry.

Watch it with carbon steel because if the felt gets wet you have a rust factory.

http://www.jesrestaurantequipment.com/knife-guard-one-piece-molded-construction-with-p-796302.html

I carry a bag of these when I troll for used knives.

Jim


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Some time ago i made my own plastic sheats using polypropylene (from the binding industry) and double faced Scotch. Here're some picks:





  








intv9v.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 8, 2014








First prototype





  








wa2d1j.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








2lj6oi1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 8, 2014








Definitive





  








24nn3o9.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








1zdpv8l.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








j5v09h.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 8, 2014


----------



## m buchanan (Dec 14, 2014)

^ I like that idea..


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

I cut lee valley 12.5" edge guards down to size. They dont guard the face or spine of the blade though and need to be replaced as they fatigue and begin to slip


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I just love to make guards of posterboard-type material I get from packaging, heaven forbid I should pay for the stuff.  Fold goes along the spine, then I staple along the contour of the edge for a relatively snug fit.  (though they will likely slip if just thrown loose in a case).  Put some self-stick foam at the mouth if you want a fancy snug fit.

I haven't done it myself but I'm sure you can do the same with 1/8" chloroplast (corrugated plastic used a lot in sign making).  This would I think give you the as nice, tough, long lasting and cheap a knife guard you can ask for.  Plug up the cells with RTV if they offend you.  The stiffer material also probably provides more grab onto your knife, aside from addition of any foam.  Just collapse the cell where you want the fold to be using something like the handle of a butterknife and it will easily fold a neat 180 deg.  Just make some paper templates so you don't waste good material.

For knife totes I you can do a quick search here for knife rolls/bags/cases/transport.

Rick


----------



## freshfishdaily (Jan 30, 2015)

I love that idea, thanks!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

cheflayne said:


> I use a hardside firearm case with foam inserts


That's a very good idea. Pelican cases can be bought with the foam insert so you can custom cut your insert. Very low profile and impact resistant as well.

JB Prince carries knife guards as well.

http://www.jbprince.com/pc_combined_results.asp?q=knife+guards


----------

